# Busted the christmas ornament thief



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Do you think he looks guilty?

http://vid1029.photobucket.com/albums/y351/trev1001/Dec 2014/20141211_120209_zpskczoghtf.mp4


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like he needs attorney.
I would say that's a pure and simple case of entrapment.
What vizsla can resist stuffed animals hanging on a tree? 


That look says Sorry dad, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh he is dramatic thats for sure
As soon as I stopped the camera he went running up stairs barking at me.
He's a funny dude.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Trevor1000 said:


> Do you think he looks guilty? ...


To me it looks like he's thinking: "I don't know what dad means, but I don't think it's good". 

Even when they've been bad, they're adorable.


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I love that " it wasn't me facial expression."

Vizsla's are such humans. I swear they understand everything we're saying and feel the same emotions that we do. His coat is beautiful--lovely dog! How old is he?


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

He is 14 months.
And Thank You.
I’m sure he gets his coat from the Coconut Oil we give him.
I feed him about 1/4ish raw and Acana.
I give him 1 Omega Krill oil a day.
His coat was always nice.
A few months ago we added the Coconut Oil every day and it wasn’t too long before we could see and especially feel a difference.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Aw. I'm a real softie but my heart hurt for him! Poor baby (I know he was fine). Ruby gives us that exact face when she's in trouble. I think they know that you can't stay mad at them for long when they give you that look!


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well for me if I get this face from him I know he understands im not overly impressed with him.
Unless I actually catch him practicing "tree ornament removal", I don't correct him, and its funny he will just wait till I can't see him and he strikes. 
On the positive side he isn't a chewer, he just likes to carry stuff around and doesn't destroy things. (often) lol


----------

